# Burton AK Cyclic Jackt and Pants Color Combo. What's your thought?



## Jtsang2000 (May 27, 2012)

Hello all - I'm sure this type of questions has been asked numerous times on this forum. I recently purchase a Burton Cyclic jacket in black color with green accent zippers. I though it would be pretty sweet to match these with the Burton Cyclic pants in the acid green color to match the green zipper accent color and have a nice bright contrast color pants gainst the black jacket. Let me know what you guys and gals think in this forum.

Its would be very nice to hear everyones opinions.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

The jacket is sweet, but those pants are way off from a match. If I were you id check ebay to find las years AK pants. You may find an exact match as they may pants in the same color as those zippers.


----------



## Jtsang2000 (May 27, 2012)

Here a pic of me in the jacket with my old green north face monte cargo pants.


----------



## Jtsang2000 (May 27, 2012)

Sassicaia said:


> The jacket is sweet, but those pants are way off from a match. If I were you id check ebay to find las years AK pants. You may find an exact match as they may pants in the same color as those zippers.


Yea. I was looking at a pair of last year stagger pants in the wasabi color, I think thats the same color as the zippers on the jacket. I could get this years cyclic acid pants for 210 versus the last year stagger at 280.

Also, any thoughs on sizing for the stagger or cyclic pants? I'm 5'10" 
about 173lb 31 inch waist medium or large? I did try on the cyclic in medium, fits ok in the wasit and legs but find the length to be on the short side. Btw..the java ket in medium seems to fit me well.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Jtsang2000 said:


> Yea. I was looking at a pair of last year stagger pants in the wasabi color, I think thats the same color as the zippers on the jacket. I could get this years cyclic acid pants for 210 versus the last year stagger at 280.
> 
> Also, any thoughs on sizing for the stagger or cyclic pants? I'm 5'10"
> about 173lb 31 inch waist medium or large? I did try on the cyclic in medium, fits ok in the wasit and legs but find the length to be on the short side. Btw..the java ket in medium seems to fit me well.


Id pay the extra 70 and get the matching pants. Not only would they match, but the zippers on last years AK stuff are way cooler and match better too.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

You're worried about the wrong things


----------



## Jtsang2000 (May 27, 2012)

I know these might not be things I should be concern about but since I'm paying good money for quailty gear I must as well buy something that's functional and looks good.


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Jtsang2000 said:


> Also, any thoughs on sizing for the stagger or cyclic pants? I'm 5'10"
> about 173lb 31 inch waist medium or large? I did try on the cyclic in medium, fits ok in the wasit and legs but find the length to be on the short side. Btw..the java ket in medium seems to fit me well.


Definitely medium. You can fit into a small if you really want to at 31 with AK fit. Large will give you the pants around ankles look.


----------



## Jtsang2000 (May 27, 2012)

seriouscat said:


> Definitely medium. You can fit into a small if you really want to at 31 with AK fit. Large will give you the pants around ankles look.


Are you refering to the older AK model pants with the Sig fit? The newer 2012 and up has the AK fit which is slimmer and shorter in the inseam I think. The medium does fit me well in the wait and legs but I think its just tad bit short. Does the stagger and cyclic pants fit the same?


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

No I mean the ak fit. I am same size as you and I can make a small work. This is on hover pants. On the slim fit burton jeans the medium is still more than enough even with impact shorts.

The stagger felt looser than hover, no idea on cyclic


----------



## Jtsang2000 (May 27, 2012)

seriouscat said:


> No I mean the ak fit. I am same size as you and I can make a small work. This is on hover pants. On the slim fit burton jeans the medium is still more than enough even with impact shorts.
> 
> The stagger felt looser than hover, no idea on cyclic


Seriouscat - Thanks for the info. I did get a chance to try on this years Stagger in Medium and Large during my snowboard trip in VT this weekend. The medium overall does fit better in the waist and thigh but I felt it's a bit short. The large had a bit more room in the thigh and length seems to be longer hanging an inch or below my feet (without boots on), I sure with boots it will be fine. The waist was a little big bit if I cinch the waist straps it works. I might just settle on the Large.


----------



## Jtsang2000 (May 27, 2012)

Sassicaia said:


> The jacket is sweet, but those pants are way off from a match. If I were you id check ebay to find las years AK pants. You may find an exact match as they may pants in the same color as those zippers.



Sassicaia - You were right about the Acid color, it's more a bright green. I found a pair of Large Stagger in last years Grayeen color at a reasonable price. What's your though about this color, would it work with my Black cyclic jacket? Thanks for all your feedback.

Here's a photo of the Grayeen color pants.


----------

